# notte in bianco



## Jana337

Ciao, 

ho una domanda grammaticale: 

Bianco in "notte in bianco" è un sostantivo oppure un aggettivo?

Grazie,

Jana


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Jana.
Sostantivo.


----------



## Saoul

Aspetta Necsus, non essere così precipitoso. Spiegami perchè per favore, perchè mi ci sto arrovellando da mezzora. Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Saoul said:
			
		

> Aspetta Necsus, non essere così precipitoso. Spiegami perchè per favore, perchè mi ci sto arrovellando da mezzora. Grazie


Be', non è che ci sia moltissimo da spiegare: si parla del 'colore' bianco, il sostantivo, non della colorazione assunta dalla notte, che sarebbe 'bianca'. E' una locuzione formata da 'in+sostantivo' che ha molti significati (c'è anche 'in nero') e che si trova nel vocabolario sotto la funzione di sostantivo.


----------



## Saoul

Grazie per la spiegazione.


----------



## Necsus

Prego. Perdonami, sono stato un po' sbrigativo, è vero, ma ero in varie faccende affaccendato...


----------



## itka

"notte in bianco" ? Una notte in cui non si dorme ... o vestito di bianco...o...un'altra cosa ?


----------



## Jana337

itka said:


> "notte in bianco" ? Una notte in cui non si dorme  ... o vestito di bianco...o...un'altra cosa ?


----------



## itka

Grazie ! Non conoscevo quest'espressione !


----------



## claudine2006

itka said:


> "notte in bianco" ? Una notte in cui non si dorme ... o vestito di bianco...o...un'altra cosa ?


È una notte in cui non riesci a dormire (si usa in senso negativo).

Il bambino ha pianto tutta la notte ed ho passato la notte in bianco!


----------



## sabrinita85

Si usa *in bianco* anche quando, usando un'espressione elegante, si vuol dire che non si è conclusa sessualmente la serata.


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Si usa *in bianco* anche quando, usando un'espressione elegante, si vuol dire che non si è conclusa sessualmente la serata.


In questo caso l'espressione sarebbe "andare in bianco".


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, mia intenzione era sottolineare il fatto che "*in bianco*" aveva anche altre accezioni.


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, mia intenzione era sottolineare il fatto che "*in bianco*" aveva anche altre accezioni.


 Ottimo.


----------



## Necsus

I significati di 'in bianco' sono vari, come dicevo all'inizio:

in senso figurato, si può riferire appunto a una situazione in cui non si realizza ciò che è consueto o che si vorrebbe - _notte in bianco_, passata senza dormire; _matrimonio in bianco_, non consumato (però anche, per la sposa, _matrimonio/sposarsi in bianco_, in abito bianco); _andare_, _mandare in bianco_, fallire o far fallire un obiettivo (in particolare un 'incontro amoroso');

di foglio, documento o altro privo di segni di scrittura - sempre in senso figurato, _firmare in bianco_, prendere un impegno senza conoscerne le modalità e le condizioni; _foglio in bianco_, documento già firmato da riempire (da qui direi che viene anche l'espressione _dare carta bianca_); _cambiale_, _assegno in bianco_, con la sola firma di chi li emette, ma senza altre indicazioni, in particolare l'importo; _consegnare il compito in bianco_; _lasciare in bianco una parola_, _una cifra_, _una data_;  

riferito a cibi, indica che sono cucinati in modo semplice, senza sughi e condimenti: _riso/pasta/pesce in bianco_; _mangiare in bianco._


----------



## Klashko

Si dice passare la notte “in bianco” perché, nel medioevo, l’aspirante cavaliere alla vigilia del giorno del giuramento e della consegna della spada trascorreva una notte di veglia in una cappella, vestito di bianco.


----------



## Necsus

E nello specifico, l'abito era bianco perché tale era quello dei novizi della Chiesa, visto il carattere religioso che aveva l'investitura a cavaliere.


----------

